# 12/27 Blazers/Hornets Game Thread



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

With CP3, Peja, and West out, we should be able to win this one. 

Lets see some spirited play out of the youngsters!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> With CP3, Peja, and West out, we should be able to win this one.
> 
> Lets see some spirited play out of the youngsters!


No no... word on the street is that the Blazers shouldn't be considered favorites in _any_ more games this season.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> With CP3, Peja, and West out, we should be able to win this one.


i'm sure nate will do his best to find a lineup that lets them stay in the game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy's got to start hitting those jumpers. Przy is swatting everything.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I almost feel bad for the hornets.

Jenero Pargo.

i bet Mason gets 30 shots.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Udoka is playing well tonight.

Making up for some poor performances the past few outings.


----------



## EyeDK (May 24, 2006)

Is anyone that has NBA League Pass able to get this game tonight? The game isn't showing for me, instead I'm getting a fishing show from FSNW.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Boomshakalaka!


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

EyeDK said:


> Is anyone that has NBA League Pass able to get this game tonight? The game isn't showing for me, instead I'm getting a fishing show from FSNW.


I'm getting the same thing. What is going on here?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Well you know you're team sucks when it's pre-empted by a fishing show! :biggrin:


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Sergio even makes Mags look good! It drives me nuts that he gets so little pt. If they want Mags to fetch maximum value, Sergio needs to be playing.

iWatas


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

Sergio is an Assists machine...Wowh! :worthy:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

does everybody just make thier shots when Sergio passes it to them? He is an assist monster! Its a shame he logged 1 minute in a bunch of games, or he would be averaging over 5 apg by now.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't know what's wrong with some of you guys concerning FSNW, but down in Albany I'm getting the game on FSNW.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

We just called into DirectTV, and got it fixed. If any of you guys were watching the fishing show, you can now thank us for watching the Blazer game now


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hehe sergio is what telfair should have been!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hype #9 said:


> We just called into DirectTV, and got it fixed. If any of you guys were watching the fishing show, you can now thank us for watching the Blazer game now


Thanks. I was on the line with DirecTV when I read your post. I turned to the channel again (759 League Pass) and it was no longer blacked out.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

we were all so high on Roy's return, but he hasnt really thrilled since coming back.

Do you think the injury is bugging him a little?

Maybe he just needs a few games to get back into the flow.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sergio and Jack both look great
Roy looks good, although his shot is still off
Ime playing well
Zach playing well
Joel playing well

I almost saw a fast break I think


What does Jamaal give the Blazers that Aldridge doesn't? 

Travis playing ok
Webster playing ok

We are only leading by 8, and that's with a mini spurt at the end. Does that concern anyone else?


Here in Houston on Dish Network I didn't have a problem with the game feed.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> No no... word on the street is that the Blazers shouldn't be considered favorites in _any_ more games this season.


You finally get it.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> What does Jamaal give the Blazers that Aldridge doesn't?


Other than headaches, i don't know.

Magliore is being fairly effective rebounding the ball, but i bet LMA would be just as efficient, while also showing a glimmer of offense.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

You know, I have to say, I'm still really impressed with Jack. Last night when we were stinking it up, Jack kept driving the lane, laying it up, like he was trying to get the team going.

Tonight he's made a few tough shots. It's like he's really showing leadership of this team and a distinct aversion to losing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hype #9 said:


> We just called into DirectTV, and got it fixed. If any of you guys were watching the fishing show, you can now thank us for watching the Blazer game now


I'm in Portland, well Gresham, and I've received the whole game on Directv with no problem.

Getting in here to chat is another matter! Kept getting a msg that something is wrong with the data base!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> What does Jamaal give the Blazers that Aldridge doesn't?


An exciting nickname and the ability to grow a real man's beard! 

Look out for the big cat, or he'll scratch you! Meow! :lol:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Roy with the alley oop dunk!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Boomshakalaka!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Holy crap....Do my eyes decieve me or was that an actual fast break with an ally-oop?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Holy crap....Do my eyes decieve me or was that an actual fast break with an ally-oop?


Hopefully you Tivo'd that so you can replay it during every other game...


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Holy crap....Do my eyes decieve me or was that an actual fast break with an ally-oop?


SHHHHHHHHH, you'll jinx it..........


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ack...I have no FSNW...did that foul on Jack look flagrant?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Ack...I have no FSNW...did that foul on Jack look flagrant?


Yes, he went for Jack's head, not even close to the ball. Jack almost opened a can of whoop *** on him too.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

It definitely was flagrant. It looked like Devin was going to go for the ball, but then he came right down on JJ's head with his whole arm.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, a Blazers Blow out.

Haven't seen one of these in some time.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Wow, a Blazers Blow out.
> 
> Haven't seen one of these in some time.




Hopefully our best all around big man will get some game time


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Thx BD and SE...Sometimes it's hard to tell if Wheels is just overly excited or calling the real game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Wow, a Blazers Blow out.
> 
> Haven't seen one of these in some time.


It feels good!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I also want to mention that I appreciate Zach's sign of leadership during the end of that play. Jack got up mighty fast and looked like he was about to beat the living crap out of Devin, as mentioned. However Zach went over and pushed him on the shoulder as a kind of a "knock it off, we need you" thing.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

that's the biggest lead of the season...:cheers:


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Hopefully our best all around big man will get some game time


Dude, Magloire is getting tons of time, we need to see LMA now. Jeeze, stop hating on the young guys already!:biggrin: 


Oh. My. God. Game just cut out on FSN and is some poker crap!?!?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Blowout? Right on!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> Ddue, Magloire is getting tons of time, we need to see LMA now. Jeeze, stop hating on the young guys already!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *Oh. My. God. Game just cut out on FSN and is some poker crap!?!?*


Chamge from 651 to 650.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I predicted 89 to 83,,,,I tihnk the Blazers are trying to help me win.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought this was a blow out???


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Wtf Guys?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ack.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

ok lets calm down a take this one


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wooo!! Jack!!!!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

the intelligence of the natural.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Chalupa Man!!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG Brandon sounds like Ruben Patterson in this interview... all Mike Tyson like


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

That's how you get the fanbase back - and happy. Chalupas!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I was so scared at the end of the game. I think if the Blazers has blown this game, it would have broken them. I still think the Denver game last year (where Jack turned it over at the end of the game) broke them.

I am so glad that they didn't completely fall apart, though. It is good for Brandon that he got to get the crowd the chalupas. I was afraid, I admit, if he had missed one that they would have started booing him. I would have been so ashamed of our fans, then.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

wow we let these scrubs back in the game. imagine had they been at full power. 

anybody else just loathe devin brown?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i would like to know what magloire's +/- is compared to the team


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I missed the entire 4th quarter. How close to the Hornets come to making it a game?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> i would like to know what magloire's +/- is compared to the team


Visit 82games.com, then.

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from the game, and feel pretty fortunate the Blazers got out with a win. The bench stunk except for Outlaw, who didn't even have a great game himself, just solid enough. I could not count the number of times the guys off the bench were just lost on defense, and did nothing but jack up outside shots. When Rodriguez was in the game nobody would cut to the hoop. Rodriguez also needs to learn when to take the shot when he is in deep and not always pass it. Teams are learning to play him for only the pass because he is not agressive enough for his own shot. The only thing that saved this game was the fact that Nate got smart and put back in the starters as soon as th bench unit melted, including Joel (Thank the dark ones). I honestly don't know why Joel isn't getting more minutes, he is a better player at center. Of course Lemarcus didn't get any minutes, I am pretty much giving up on that. 

Also why do people love Chalupas. Those things are glop/filth. Whenever they give out the coupons I give them to homeless people because I would never eat that crap myself. :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

barfo said:


> Visit 82games.com, then.
> 
> barfo


Only if you want to be depressed. :biggrin: 

Lemarcus Roland rating of -0.1 is just a little bit better then Magloires -6.9.....

Dixon and Webster are sporting lovely negatives on their Roland rating as well, with Websters not quite as bad.....

Notice that when Joel is in good things happen..


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Let's make sure we blame this win on Nate


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

At least the kitties enjoyed the chalupas.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

Outlaw has +3.5 and Lafrentz -14.9. 

that´s an interesting page.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Roland Garros said:


> Outlaw has +3.5 and Lafrentz -14.9.
> 
> that´s an interesting page.



doesn't include the last 2 games yet


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Roland Garros said:


> Outlaw has +3.5 and Lafrentz -14.9.
> 
> that´s an interesting page.


Check out the production by position charts particularly the SF & SG spots. Urk! But we knew that.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Not to beat a dead horse, but........

According to the boxscore on CBS Sportsline, Zach had 4 assists tonight. He also had 4 vs Toronto the other night, and a 5 assist game not long ago.

You gotta give him credit for trying!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but........
> 
> According to the boxscore on CBS Sportsline, Zach had 4 assists tonight. He also had 4 vs Toronto the other night, and a 5 assist game not long ago.
> 
> You gotta give him credit for trying!


Nate preaches trust with Zach all the time. If Zach trusts his teammates (and they are hitting the open shot), Zach can rack up the assists as a power forward. He finally has some players around him who can do something with the ball (it's not like Nick Van Exel, Sebastian Telfair or Damon Stoudamire ever had reliable shots with the Blazers).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought Zach played an outstanding offensive game tonight. The Blazers got real lucky that NO/OK didn't have 4/5 of their staring line up. 

I still say no PT for Aldridge is just plain wrong though. If it's about winning and developing the young guys then he should be playing. Magloire hasn't really been very good outside of 3 or so games all year.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

What did we do with LMA? Did we trade him?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> What did we do with LMA? Did we trade him?




I think we traded him to Indiana for an aging big man....Oh wait, that was Jermaine


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I think we traded him to Indiana for an aging big man....Oh wait, that was Jermaine


Jermaine was here for four years, and Aldridge has been on the squad for 1/3 of a season. Easy with the hyperbole there.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Did anyone watch the game in HD?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I think we traded him to Indiana for an aging big man....Oh wait, that was Jermaine



I hated that trade at the time.
Now, it seems like pure genius!


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> What does Jamaal give the Blazers that Aldridge doesn't?


An illusionary respect for seniority a turnover, a six point subtraction, and an additional two rebounds.


----------

